# To good to be true?



## r-miller (Mar 20, 2012)

im new here to the fourm, but have been refining for a few years. i have bought a couple lots of gold filled jewelry off ebay and made some money, but i have always wondered about these types of listings?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/500-5mm-IMPRESSIVE-UNISEXS-SHINING-10KT-REAL-YELLOW-GOLD-FILLED-NECKLACE-/370588057872?_trksid=p3286.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D3%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D7141378697086498695

it says its a 10k filled necklace, and that it weighs 26grams, for $5.72 even if its 1/20 it can still be worth refining. and there are a lot of these types of listings, some with over 100 in stock.
and what im asking, is if it to good to be true?


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 20, 2012)

China!


----------



## philddreamer (Mar 20, 2012)

CHINA!!!??? :shock: :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 20, 2012)

If the "China" issue does not deter you,then maybe this will....Scroll down this page and read. http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=zhonghuajew168&iid=370588057872&de=off&items=25&which=negative&interval=365&_trkparms=negative_365


----------



## joem (Mar 21, 2012)

A few years back I bought a gold and amethyst ring stamped 10k from China. The only real thing about it is that it was from China.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 21, 2012)

mic said:


> If the "China" issue does not deter you,then maybe this will....Scroll down this page and read. http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=zhonghuajew168&iid=370588057872&de=off&items=25&which=negative&interval=365&_trkparms=negative_365




You want to know what's even scarier than that. 

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=zhonghuajew168&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller


----------



## NoIdea (Mar 21, 2012)

jimdoc said:


> China!



You nut, its a neclace, not china :mrgreen:


----------



## nickvc (Mar 21, 2012)

Reading the descriptions of the items I don't think it would be even worth putting the material in a sulphuric cell and I dread to think of the reaction to them with nitric :shock:


----------



## Rafael Moran (Mar 22, 2012)

joem said:


> A few years back I bought a gold and amethyst ring stamped 10k from China. The only real thing about it is that it was from China.


Damm i just purches one for my wife she like it and payed more then what the gold price hope i did not get giped but like you say its a learning proces. hope e-bay gives me my money back they have that where they give you your money back or thats not true also.


----------



## xenacrockett (Mar 27, 2012)

I looked at the Ebay link given by Palladium and noted that seller has 5.0 and 4.9 seller ratings...how can this be? 

Guess Ebay doesn't give a hoot...

I bought from a China seller once; never again!


----------

